# KBC remove Affordable housing mortgages



## MortgageGuy (26 Nov 2008)

KBC have decided to stop doing affordable homes loans. They moved their LTV's back to 80% across the board due to issues with their bonding company but getting out of the affordable homes market is a big step.

There are only a limited number of banks who are on the panel for affordable housing so this means there is less choice for the people who are buying one of these properties.


----------



## Raskolnikov (27 Nov 2008)

From the outside, it looks like KBC/IIB have effectively decided to pull out of the Irish mortgage market.


----------



## MortgageGuy (28 Nov 2008)

Raskolnikov said:


> From the outside, it looks like KBC/IIB have effectively decided to pull out of the Irish mortgage market.



they have gotten out of affordable housing which is one of the areas where there is still some activity, they have reduced first time buyer LTV's to 80%, their rates are all 2nd half of the table and investors can't turn to them either.

they are using some fairly blunt tools to get their message across it seems


----------

